# Another Expo in the mix



## foundafiver (May 16, 2017)

Hi

Here's my new Expobar Dual boiler somewhat dwarfing the Eureka grinder. Perhaps I'll need to up grade that now too..?









<attachment></attachment>


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Very nice! Mignon looks great in that yellow - I wanted to get the orange one but didn't have the balls in the end.

Loving the username - lostapound?


----------

